# Does anyone want to take the Inktober 52 week challenge?



## FrostMoon (Mar 31, 2021)

Does anyone want to take this with me? Inktober52 — Inktober We could leave up what we drew here.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

FrostMoon said:


> Does anyone want to take this with me? Inktober52 — Inktober We could leave up what we drew here.


I thought inktober is usually in October...so it's a year long challenge?

I can't say I will really commit but I will half-way commit to doing it with you! I could definitely stand to work on my drawing skills as I've been really neglecting them.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

So does that mean we'd start on the most recent prompt--right now it's "space ship"?


----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)

Count me in. For now.

Although it hasn't been updated. Maybe we should make our own?


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Sure, I'd do it, I've done Inktober twice before. Once a week would certainly be more manageable. lol


----------



## FrostMoon (Mar 31, 2021)

WickerDeer said:


> So does that mean we'd start on the most recent prompt--right now it's "space ship"?


I'm not really sure. 🤔 Maybe we should start on "space ship" We could go back and draw the things from the weeks before too if you all want to.


----------



## FrostMoon (Mar 31, 2021)

Celtsincloset said:


> Count me in. For now.
> 
> Although it hasn't been updated. Maybe we should make our own?


Okay. Yeah, I think we should make our own.


----------



## FrostMoon (Mar 31, 2021)

Hexigoon said:


> Sure, I'd do it, I've done Inktober twice before. Once a week would certainly be more manageable. lol


Lol I tried it last year in October and was overwhelmed too.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Celtsincloset said:


> Count me in. For now.
> 
> Although it hasn't been updated. Maybe we should make our own?





FrostMoon said:


> Okay. Yeah, I think we should make our own.


@Hexigoon

Yeah--it looks like the Inktober52 list is stuck on week 11 even though we're on week 15...so who knows when they'll update it next.

@Celtsincloset did you have an idea about how we should make/do the prompts?

I am pretty down with anything.

I thought it might be easier if we designed prompts maybe a month ahead, though they won't be as much of a surprise as Inktober usually is, as I think the prompts tend to get released weekly rather than monthly/bimonthly.

Or else people could sign up to release a prompt for each week--though we live in different countries so my Thursday might be someone else's Friday.

Or just do the whole year ahead and leave it visible for anyone to drop in and out by their schedule.

Three out of four of us here are INFJs and I'm not really sure if you guys prefer the prompts to be more surprising--like released once a week or prefer to have more time to plan ahead--like to have the entire year released in a list (or in between--like maybe a month or two released).

So just throwing those thoughts out there. But I wasn't sure what others had in mind.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

WickerDeer said:


> @Hexigoon
> 
> Yeah--it looks like the Inktober52 list is stuck on week 11 even though we're on week 15...so who knows when they'll update it next.
> 
> ...


Well, the times I've done Inktober I chose my prompts to follow a consistent theme so it wasn't unpredictable.
Like, the first one was drawing a fictional character a day, and on the 2nd it was drawing a comic skit a day.
What I did for planning with the first one was write down a hundred or so characters and when each day came I just let a random generator pick who I drew out of the list. The 2nd one involved more planning out in advance. So in either case I don't mind personally. .
If we're doing this on PerC then I'd probably choose something like typology based prompts. "Oh uh, draw a totally accurate representation of an ISFP" lol


----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm excited to get back into drawing, 'inking'.

I can't really comment on whether or not to have the prompts planned out in advance, either sounds fine, so it's up to you... So the theme is random. We could make a thread and get others to give us their ideas of themes to ink, and draw out a number for a specific reply. There's an idea.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

The spoilered is not necessary to read--it's just what went into my thought process.

But tldr: I volunteer to run the random generator and introduce a prompt to the group each week on the same day for the next couple months, if anyone wants.

I also volunteer to compile (or transcribe) a list of prompts if we want to do it that way, with everyone's input. Or else am open to other stuff. I also am looking forward to working on drawing and trying inking again.

It would be nice to start by this Thursday (if that's the day we want to offer the prompt--I read that's when traditional inktober did it, but I haven't done inktober).


* *







Hexigoon said:


> Well, the times I've done Inktober I chose my prompts to follow a consistent theme so it wasn't unpredictable.
> Like, the first one was drawing a fictional character a day, and on the 2nd it was drawing a comic skit a day.
> What I did for planning with the first one was write down a hundred or so characters and when each day came I just let a random generator pick who I drew out of the list. The 2nd one involved more planning out in advance. So in either case I don't mind personally. .
> If we're doing this on PerC then I'd probably choose something like typology based prompts. "Oh uh, draw a totally accurate representation of an ISFP" lol


Oh--so you used a random generator. I've never used one and didn't consider that.

Your prompt ideas sound interesting--I wouldn't have thought of that. The character drawing reminds me of DTIYS challenges (draw this in your style) which I've seen in social media, but haven't done yet but want to.

If we all came up with prompts they would probably be pretty different from each other though, but I think that could be good because some might take less thinking or planning than others (like imo an MBTI one would take a lot of conceptualizing for me (which might take a lot more time) while a prompt like "fish" might not require as much--I could just find a pic of a fish and do a study--so I kind of like the idea of a mix of different types from different people).

Or else @Celtsincloset suggested, people could give prompts and then we could draw a number so it's sort of random. I can also volunteer to add any prompts given by others to the prompt list--though in the past I've seen people on this site give pretty complicated prompts so I'd kind of rather it be us since we'll at least be thinking of what we'd want to be prompted to do (like the vending machine that is riding a skateboard in Hexigoon's thread was given by someone and that takes a lot of conceptualizing).

I'm wondering if having that lack of time for planning is sort of essential to the experience, since that way you are forced not to overthink about it--and just do it.

This generator seems easy--it has the option of separating the list by lines or commas or even blank spaces--so it could be easy to just copy/paste from a list in here and then feed it to the generator to get a random prompt (and remove the used prompt from the list after).









The Random Choice Generator Online Tool


Create a random choice from your text options. It will generate random choices from your personal list. Quickly make decisions with this free random pick tool.




www.textfixer.com





I can also volunteer to do the generator for a month or two if it makes it easier--perhaps people could take turns doing the generating after.

Though my time zone is a little different than at least two people here--I live in California and I'm not sure what state @FrostMoon lives, but the prompt might be given out on a Thursday (like traditional inktober?) but it might be Friday for others. I could do that for April and May if it helps.

I feel like Sunday would be easier to remember, but I imagine Thursday gives a few days for people to plan--then the prompt is good for the full Sunday-Sunday week?

Or we could also just use an old inktober list and put it in a generator--there are also open ended lists like this one--but they seem like they require more introspection whereas inktober52 prompts are more straightforward.










So what do you guys think about everyone just coming up with some prompts--you can use this list or the previous inktober lists as inspiration:










I literally just went through this list and tried to think of opposites/alternatives to the prompts they gave when I was trying to come up with prompts.

If you don't want to come up with any prompts that is fine too--someone else can just do more.

And then I will combine everyone's prompts into a list and feed the prompt generator on Thursday and put it here every week.

Does that sound good? It doesn't have the same consistency that you talked about @Hexigoon if it's a combined effort, but I think it might still be manageable since everyone will probably be giving prompts that they would feel comfortable with? But I think it would be awesome if to get some of the themes you did before in there.

What do you think @FrostMoon @Celtsincloset and Hexigoon?

If you guys post lists of prompts I will compile them. If everyone posts at least 12-13 then we can have enough for the year, but we could post more as well just for variety and chance...like if everyone picked 20 or so then it would make it a little more random.

?

I can also just pick random prompts based on old inktober lists--like "angular" might become "soft" or "drooling" might become "sweating"--if you don't feel like picking prompts. It's pretty quick and easy for me though I'm not sure with INFJ function stacking if you guys really want to come up with a bunch of prompts or if it's easier to have someone just suggest them for you based on previous inktobers. (I know INFJs are not all the same but I'm trying to be conscious of how you might be different than NFP in some regards.)

It sounds like Hexigoon has a lot of great ideas for prompts though--and I'd like to have anyone's prompts that they want added to the list.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

So I just came up with these--which is more than 12-13, but they are based off of this inktober prompt from before (just tried to replace double-meaning words with others and keep to the same general family of themes, though different):



healing, frenzied, raw, prayer, peacock, sweating, relaxed, fire, expendable, blocked, loving, butterfly, enslaved, flexible, soft, drained, fork, lush, impenetrable, full, valuable, clear, silky, shrink, lightning, lost, single, melt, layer




I'm not in love with any of these prompts and if I am I can just add them back at the end.

Does anyone want to add to this list, or replace some of the prompts? Maybe we can compile a larger list. @Hexigoon stop me if you want to have a more cohesive theme. I'm just not sure how to facilitate that.

I also want to get to practicing this though, which is why I'm just trying to generate prompts now so we can have one for this Thursday from the generator, if everyone wants. 

So please feel free to add from the list--I don't care what kind of prompt--prompts could be whole sentences if you like, because they can be separated by commas in the word generator. So while these prompts are just modeled after previous inktobers, any prompts like the longer mbti sentence one are great too. 

And feel free to create a thread to gather other people's ideas if you want too (as celtsincloset suggested)--we can add that to the list.

@Hexigoon @FrostMoon @Celtsincloset


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

@WickerDeer


> Oh--so you used a random generator. I've never used one and didn't consider that.
> 
> Your prompt ideas sound interesting--I wouldn't have thought of that. The character drawing reminds me of DTIYS challenges (draw this in your style) which I've seen in social media, but haven't done yet but want to.
> 
> If we all came up with prompts they would probably be pretty different from each other though, but I think that could be good because some might take less thinking or planning than others (like imo an MBTI one would take a lot of conceptualizing for me (which might take a lot more time) while a prompt like "fish" might not require as much--I could just find a pic of a fish and do a study--so I kind of like the idea of a mix of different types from different people).


Oh, yeah, drawing fictional characters is a fun and relatively easy challenge. You could be even more specific with that one too like "Draw Disney / Ghibli characters" for instance. I would do this one again. Doing comics though.... I don't know if I'd do that again. Well, I did enjoy it and felt great when it was done, I like the results, but it was much more time consuming because of needing to edit word balloons digitally and all that.


Outside of the typology one, any prompts I'd offer would be stuff like

"Draw a personification of [randomly selected] mental illnesses.",
"Draw cultural item or artifact from [randomly selected] country",
"Draw a fantasy creature inspired on [insert 2-3 random words]",
"Redraw favorite album cover / movie poster",
"Draw famous historical figure you wish you could've met",
"Represent through a drawing / comic a random fact about you",
"Pick a movie / book / game / etc that you love and draw an object that's emblematic about it.",
"Draw your childhood hero",
"Draw your favorite villain - or one that you at least found understandable or relatively sympathetic",
"Merge two random animals together to make new creature (a chimera)",
"Draw something about what happened on this day (e.g: October 1st) in history",
"Re-imagine a Tarot card of your choice",
"Draw futuristic invention and write what it does",
"Re-draw a famous painting of your choice"
"Draw a representation of a fictional archetype or trope you'd fall into",
"Take a book you have on you and transcribe a page from it in your best handwriting.",
"Draw which Pokemon you'd love to capture and keep as pets",
"Write a relatable quote in your best attempt at calligraphy and decorative iconography",
"Draw a fantasy location that you'd like to visit or live in",
"Draw a fantastical object that's offered to you as a gift because the giver thought 'it suits you' - write down what power it would grant you.",
"Draw and write up the first page of a fake newspaper based around fictional or real events going on in the world",
"Draw representation of a [randomly selected] phobia",
"Listen to [randomly selected] piece of music and draw your feelings, impressions or thoughts of what it conveys.",


I don't know, it's not too hard for me to come up with themes for prompts that you could keep doing for a month or so.
Might be just how I function but if a prompt gives too little detail then it takes more time for me to conceptualize something than say an MBTI type (which has a lot of qualities to draw from) or "a vending machine doing a kick flip on a skateboard."

I do agree that you should probably compile a list of various prompts and run them through that generator. It can declare what prompt to choose each day or week (depending on how flexible you want the deadline).
It would be interesting I suppose to see how different types dealt with different kinds of prompts....
I don't mind what the prompts are really, even if some are more difficult. I'm adaptable enough creatively. I'm sure you and the other INFJs would be too.


----------



## FrostMoon (Mar 31, 2021)

I agree that you should compile a list of various prompts and run them through that generator too. And I think that they should be good Sunday to Sunday. Should we make a separate thread too to see what others say?

I stayed up very late because my family and I almost hit a deer last night.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

I'd like to participate a bit from the sidelines if that is ok? I am not confident enough to show stuff, but it would be a good thing get started and get practice, and I could perhaps talk a bit about it with the rest of you.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Hexigoon said:


> @WickerDeer
> 
> Oh, yeah, drawing fictional characters is a fun and relatively easy challenge. You could be even more specific with that one too like "Draw Disney / Ghibli characters" for instance. I would do this one again. Doing comics though.... I don't know if I'd do that again. Well, I did enjoy it and felt great when it was done, I like the results, but it was much more time consuming because of needing to edit word balloons digitally and all that.
> 
> ...


Those sound like good prompts, Hexigoon. I can run all those prompts you put in quotes through the generator too, but...do you want me to randomly select the stuff in brackets? Or do you want to just fill them out and then I'll add them to the generator?




FrostMoon said:


> I agree that you should compile a list of various prompts and run them through that generator too. And I think that they should be good Sunday to Sunday. Should we make a separate thread too to see what others say?
> 
> I stayed up very late because my family and I almost hit a deer last night.


Ok sounds good! So maybe I can post the prompt some time before Sunday of the week that for?

I hope you and your family are alright--deer are so big it can be pretty scary to have a near-collision like that. 

@attic that's great! Do you have any ideas for prompts to add to the list?


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

I can't force creativity but if participants don't mind, I'm game to participate when the topic inspires.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

any of these perhaps? :
"Put on a tv-series you follow or a movie on your to see-list and hit pause when you want to, then draw the scene."
"Read the news and draw something it inspires"
"Draw a window(could be from inside or outside, shine through or reflecting...)"
"Draw a tree that conveys an emotion"
"Make a crest/logo/symbol for yourself"
"Scratch some lines on the paper without thinking about it being something for about a minute, then look for what you see in them and draw that"
"Draw a room you would not mind to live in"


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

How much flex will there be, relative to the topic? The reason I ask is that it would be cool to leave it open to interpretation.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

WickerDeer said:


> Those sound like good prompts, Hexigoon. I can run all those prompts you put in quotes through the generator too, but...do you want me to randomly select the stuff in brackets? Or do you want to just fill them out and then I'll add them to the generator?


Thanks! I don't mind really if you want to choose what goes in the [randomly generated] box, but it should probably be a different thing for each participant.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

"Draw hands engaged in a task"
"Draw a dancer"
"Choose a book and draw an alternative cover"
"Find or make up a short dialogue and then draw the people engaged in it"
"Draw a skyline (city, town, village)"
"Draw a building cut in half, so that one can see all the life that goes on in the rooms"
"Draw a scene from the future you wish for the world"
"Draw a means of transportation in movement"
"Draw someone engaged in their work"
"Divide the paper in compartments and draw the same scene of your choice at different times of the year"
"Draw a reflecting surface, where one can see both the reflection and the scene reflected"
"Draw a still life with modern everyday objects"


----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)

These are all great prompts. It's more enjoyable to draw to a theme, for myself, that someone else has created, so I think these are enough contributions barring any other desired contributions, to make my own. One thing I'll say though, is that we either stick with one-worded prompts or sentenced prompts. "Draw something that reminds you of _healing_." "Draw something that is _icky_." Etcetera. So we wouldn't be teetering between specific and non-specific.

We should also set a time to reveal the next prompt, weekly. There is no due date, however, but we should check in regardless, I reckon. So we know how much people are up to the next prompt, and are participating. What do you think?


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

attic said:


> "Draw hands engaged in a task"
> "Draw a dancer"


will manipulation suffice?


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Okay so I wasn't sure about the sentences with brackets (with the randomly selected part--I wasn't sure how to do them) so I removed those and I also removed the one word prompts that I had started with. I left these, and ran them through the random choice generator to give an idea of how it would work:

"Redraw favorite album cover / movie poster",
"Draw famous historical figure you wish you could've met",
"Represent through a drawing / comic a random fact about you",
"Pick a movie / book / game / etc that you love and draw an object that's emblematic about it.",
"Draw your childhood hero",
"Draw your favorite villain - or one that you at least found understandable or relatively sympathetic",
"Merge two random animals together to make new creature (a chimera)",
"Draw something about what happened on this day (e.g: October 1st) in history",
"Re-imagine a Tarot card of your choice",
"Draw futuristic invention and write what it does",
"Re-draw a famous painting of your choice"
"Draw a representation of a fictional archetype or trope you'd fall into",
"Take a book you have on you and transcribe a page from it in your best handwriting.",
"Draw which Pokemon you'd love to capture and keep as pets",
"Write a relatable quote in your best attempt at calligraphy and decorative iconography",
"Draw a fantasy location that you'd like to visit or live in",
"Draw a fantastical object that's offered to you as a gift because the giver thought 'it suits you' - write down what power it would grant you.",
"Draw and write up the first page of a fake newspaper based around fictional or real events going on in the world",
"Put on a tv-series you follow or a movie on your to see-list and hit pause when you want to, then draw the scene."
"Read the news and draw something it inspires"
"Draw a window(could be from inside or outside, shine through or reflecting...)"
"Draw a tree that conveys an emotion"
"Make a crest/logo/symbol for yourself"
"Scratch some lines on the paper without thinking about it being something for about a minute, then look for what you see in them and draw that"
"Draw a room you would not mind to live in"
"Draw hands engaged in a task"
"Draw a dancer"
"Choose a book and draw an alternative cover"
"Find or make up a short dialogue and then draw the people engaged in it"
"Draw a skyline (city, town, village)"
"Draw a building cut in half, so that one can see all the life that goes on in the rooms"
"Draw a scene from the future you wish for the world"
"Draw a means of transportation in movement"
"Draw someone engaged in their work"
"Divide the paper in compartments and draw the same scene of your choice at different times of the year"
"Draw a reflecting surface, where one can see both the reflection and the scene reflected"
"Draw a still life with modern everyday objects"
"Draw something healing."
"Draw something based on the concept: 'frenzied.'"
"Draw something soft."
"Draw something silky."
"Draw something or someone valuable."
"Draw something clear."
"Draw a door (open or closed, from inside or outside)"
"Draw something that is in the air, flying or falling or thrown for example"
"Zoom in something (with magnifying glass or imagination or inspired by zoomed in pictures) and draw it"
"Draw a movement in succession, on the same paper or on a few that can be flipped to make a little animation"
"Draw a personification of [randomly selected or of your choice] mental illnesses."
"Draw cultural item or artifact from [randomly selected or of your choice] country"
"Draw a fantasy creature inspired on [insert 2-3 random words]"
"Listen to [randomly selected or of your choice] piece of music and draw your feelings, impressions or thoughts of what it conveys."
"Draw a representation of a [randomly selected] phobia",

"Draw an extinct animal that you'd like to resurrect",
"Draw a symbolic representation of your favorite genre of music",
"Draw your spirit animal",
"Draw what you think an alien would look like",
"Draw what your dream house would look like from the outside.",
"Draw a 3 - 4 panel comic of something humorous that happened to you once",
"Speed draw 3 identical images of a favorite character within a respective time limit - for the 1st drawing you have 10 seconds - the 2nd: 1 minute and in the 3rd: 10 minutes",
"Draw the icon of a random PerC user",
"Draw a fantasy world map",
"Draw something that scared you as a kid (or even now)",
"Draw your weapon of choice if you were put into a Hunger Games / Battle Royale death match.",
"Draw 5 things you'd want with you if you had to spend a month alone on an desert island",
"Draw one of the Seven Deadly Sins that affects you most.",
"Draw a 'Wanted' poster of you or someone else",
"Draw a personification of the 8 cognitive functions at a party.",
"Draw a depiction of your zodiac sign",
"Draw a strange but true natural phenomena",
"Draw a crossover of 2 random movies - [you may use this site to help you decide: Random Movie Generator | Best Random Tools]",
"Draw a meme you still find humorous",
"In your own style, re-draw a Peanuts strip - [this site has 'em all: Peanuts | GoComics.com]",
"Draw an original character of yours that you wish existed - if you don't have one then you may draw someone else's.",
"Draw an alien planet and write down a brief description on what it's like there.",
"Draw a _Top Trumps_ inspired card starring you or a character of your own choice",
"If your own style re-draw a custom Cyanide & Happiness strip you've made with this site [Custom C&H Comic Creator - note: you use the locks at the top of each panel to lock one in place so it doesn't get lost between re-generations]"
"Draw someone in a piece of historical clothing that should come back in fashion",
"Draw your own dream home from the outside" 
"Draw random item in your home"
"Draw something from a dream"









The Random Choice Generator Online Tool


Create a random choice from your text options. It will generate random choices from your personal list. Quickly make decisions with this free random pick tool.




www.textfixer.com





The resulting prompt was: *"Draw your favorite villain - or one that you at least found understandable or relatively sympathetic"*

So that would probably be the method to generate the prompt for the week? Does seem good? I think these are all really great prompts and more can be added--we can keep them in this general format for consistency.

I think Inktober gives out the prompts on Thursdays--but they are good for that Sunday. I live in California so sometimes my Thursdays will be other people's Fridays.

This was just intended as a trial.

Edit: Wednesday seems too early. Maybe the official prompt can be given on Friday morning so that people have a couple days on the weekend to prepare for the Sunday, which is when the prompt is open to fulfill?

I also just volunteered to do prompts to get it going, but I am fine if anyone else wants to do them.


----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)

If it's done on Thursday, the time they are usually given out for Inktober, that is fine with me. And whatever prompt is posted first on the day of the week cycle, can be the prompt for that weekly. That sounds fine enough with me. I'm just eager to give it a shot. 🙂


----------



## blossomier (Jul 24, 2020)

I won't participate because I can't draw (oof), but I'll definitely be following this. I love the idea of a 52 week challenge. I think it''s a great idea.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

blossomier said:


> I won't participate because I can't draw (oof), but I'll definitely be following this. I love the idea of a 52 week challenge. I think it''s a great idea.


You can always start drawing. You could draw stick figures if you wanted--everyone's going to have a different skill level anyway, and you only get better with practice. You could start the challenge and see if your drawing skill has changed after the year is up. But I'm not trying to be pushy--it's just I think anyone should do it if they want.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Celtsincloset said:


> If it's done on Thursday, the time they are usually given out for Inktober, that is fine with me. And whatever prompt is posted first on the day of the week cycle, can be the prompt for that weekly. That sounds fine enough with me. I'm just eager to give it a shot. 🙂


I am looking forward to it too! It's nice to have a group to share in with others who are interested--thanks for inviting everyone to join you @FrostMoon 

So we should be good to go by this Thursday--Thor's day I guess. Like a bolt of lightning we shall be struck by the inspiration of the prompt! lol

It will be nice to have something constructive to work on with some structure, like this!


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Anyone feel free to come up with more prompts with that sentence structure, and they will just be added to the list, so a random one can be chosen by the random choice generator.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

"Draw a door (open or closed, from inside or outside)"
"Draw something that is in the air, flying or falling or thrown for example"
"Zoom in something (with magnifying glass or imagination or inspired by zoomed in pictures) and draw it"
"Draw a movement in succession, on the same paper or on a few that can be flipped to make a little animation"

(if people come up with more you can remove some of mine, so there is space for them, I can easily make up more, but don't want to crowd out others and their wishes of what to draw)


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

WickerDeer said:


> with the randomly selected part--I wasn't sure how to do them) so I removed those


If one of those were to get picked then you'd just give out a link to random generator related to the question (like a word generator for example, there's tons of different generators), and the person would choose the item(s) from that.
Alternatively if you want you can simply swap out [randomly generated] with "of your choice."


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

WickerDeer said:


> You can always start drawing. You could draw stick figures if you wanted--everyone's going to have a different skill level anyway, and you only get better with practice. You could start the challenge and see if your drawing skill has changed after the year is up. But I'm not trying to be pushy--it's just I think anyone should do it if they want.


Yup, from the looks of it, there will be pros to hobbyists like me. I'm going to shamelessly post mine 'cause I can, lol.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Hexigoon said:


> If one of those were to get picked then you'd just give out a link to random generator related to the question (like a word generator for example, there's tons of different generators), and the person would choose the item(s) from that.
> Alternatively if you want you can simply swap out [randomly generated] with "of your choice."


Edit: I added them back into the large list--thank you for explaining!

When it's my turn to do the generator--I will offer one that has no fill-in-the-blank, and I will also offer the other with the blank, and the generator so people can either choose or generate the option.

That seems like a nice way of making it a little more individual! But it will still have the option for anyone who doesn't want to choose.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

WickerDeer said:


> I think it would be easier to do "of your choice," because then we wouldn't need a separate list to put in the generator.
> 
> Hm...but I heard someone else say that they prefer someone choose. So maybe I'll just put those in there as they are, and then if one comes up I will choose one option myself for anyone who doesn't want to fill in the blank, and then leave the blank for people who want to fill it in themselves or to randomly generate it themselves as well!


Most generators don't require you to make a list because they're already working from their own database.
[example: Random Word Generator, Random Country - Explore the World, Random Song Generator Random Animal Generator]

Yeah, but preferring someone else doesn't mean being incapable of choosing for yourself if need be.
Don't worry too much about it. If one such prompt comes up then you can always discuss it with us on the day and we'll decide how to go along with it.


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

WickerDeer said:


> You can always start drawing. You could draw stick figures if you wanted--everyone's going to have a different skill level anyway, and you only get better with practice. You could start the challenge and see if your drawing skill has changed after the year is up. But I'm not trying to be pushy--it's just I think anyone should do it if they want.


there's several 'ai' drawing programs, kind of annoying like draw this in 20, 30 secs and see if it will be recognized. it might offer a training session for some Js or layout the bare minimal required for Ps to get a passing grade. though I've yet to find one that combines pictionary with cards against humanity.

several roms of graffiti kingdom (ps2) still out there.

and if one has money to burn, there are several places to commission work. . . better deals, packaged deals, with the exploitation of starving artists with addiction issues in third world countries. if it seems distasteful, remember you can share on social media you've adopted someone or you're funding an arts program. also quite a bit cheaper without a contract/license agreement. but I digress. besides, likely much cheaper to head to town and find a would be artist willing to work for food.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

I think using an AI or commissioning someone else to draw for you would kinda defeat the point of doing Inktober. I would consider it cheating actually.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Rift said:


> there's several 'ai' drawing programs, kind of annoying like draw this in 20, 30 secs and see if it will be recognized. it might offer a training session for some Js or layout the bare minimal required for Ps to get a passing grade. though I've yet to find one that combines pictionary with cards against humanity.
> 
> several roms of graffiti kingdom (ps2) still out there.
> 
> and if one has money to burn, there are several places to commission work. . . better deals, packaged deals, with the exploitation of starving artists with addiction issues in third world countries. if it seems distasteful, remember you can share on social media you've adopted someone or you're funding an arts program. also quite a bit cheaper without a contract/license agreement. but I digress. besides, likely much cheaper to head to town and find a would be artist willing to work for food.


I don't understand what you mean?

This group seems like it's for personal development, so I am not sure how you can improve your artistic skills or experience the process of creative expression by getting someone else to do it.

Though I do agree that supporting artists is a fine thing to do. Not everyone has to do art to appreciate it.

I completely respect @blossomier choice not to do it, but I just wanted to open the invitation if she wanted to.

I don't do everything I appreciate--I like to watch ballets but I know time is limited and I wouldn't have the drive or ambition to try to be a dancer at this point in my life. But I can totally appreciate it. So I respect if she doesn't want to engage--but just didn't want anyone to feel they couldn't just because they didn't feel confident in their skills.

But yes--I definitely think people should support artists. Just not really what this group is about, I don't think (except for social and emotional support, I guess).


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Rift said:


> and if one has money to burn, there are several places to commission work. . . better deals, packaged deals, with the exploitation of starving artists with addiction issues in third world countries. if it seems distasteful, remember you can share on social media you've adopted someone or you're funding an arts program. also quite a bit cheaper without a contract/license agreement. but I digress. besides, likely much cheaper to head to town and find a would be artist willing to work for food.


That's not only cheating, it also defeats the purpose of this exercise.


----------



## Rift (Mar 12, 2012)

mia-me said:


> That's not only cheating, it also defeats the purpose of this exercise.


tsk, tsk, tsk. cheating? it's collaboration! like a band, where one credits the lead singer with all the talent despite most solo careers flop. grand myths are created by such leads, those standing in front and center... regardless of what names may be written in the margins. who reads the liner notes, anyway? Some call it conducting, others might call it wizarding school.



WickerDeer said:


> I don't understand what you mean?











Quick, Draw!


Can a neural network learn to recognize doodles? See how well it does with your drawings and help teach it, just by playing.




quickdraw.withgoogle.com





esteem booster or crasher, perhaps.


----------

